# New Kontakt Instruments



## soundesc (Jul 3, 2013)

New Kontakt Instruments https://vst-store.com/kontakt-nki/ni-kontakt-nki


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 3, 2013)

If this isn't spam (and frankly I'm not clicking on that link to find out), then you need to re-think your marketing strategy.

Bizarre.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 3, 2013)

I guess (s)he's a (wo)man of few words.

I'm braver, errr . . . stupider than you are, so I clicked the link. It's real. For those wondering if it's worth the time, it's a bunch of Kontakt instruments where various synths have been sampled.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 3, 2013)

You were brave.

Hmmm...


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jul 3, 2013)

Apparently, this isn't what I'd generally consider a 'developer' but rather a company that does "hardware preset snapshot"-type libraries; yet there's not a single trademark or copyright disclaimer on their website - even though they're using product names and pictures of 3rd party products in pretty much _everything _ they release. 

Good seller feedback over at their _eBay store_, though... and a 2-post profile at KVR - which they used only to jump in and defend their products in a thread posted by some other user.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 3, 2013)

maybe sample robot has a new feature that automatically posts into forums after resampling synths.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 4, 2013)

There's a lot of this sort of thing on Ebay, isn't there? 

It's treading a very fine line using official trademarks, but sampling hardware that uses samples is flat out bad.

There are plenty of companies doing it in a legit way though, so big ups to the likes of Synth Magic, Hollow Sun etc. Go buy from them, people.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jul 4, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Thu Jul 04 said:


> There are plenty of companies doing it in a legit way though, so big ups to the likes of Synth Magic, Hollow Sun etc. Go buy from them, people.



I'll give you a big amen on that one Matt.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Jul 4, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Thu Jul 04 said:


> There are plenty of companies doing it in a legit way though, so big ups to the likes of Synth Magic, Hollow Sun etc. Go buy from them, people.



I second that! I have the two Logans and the Polychrome from SynthMagic, and they sound absolutely amazing. Also, the Vox Continental and RMI Electrapiano from Hollow Sun is ace. Two of my favourite companies!


----------



## dathyr1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Been reading your replies on this post. Interesting the poster has not responded to your comments.

I did not go to the site, but sounds like they are similar to Digital Sound Factory.

With you guys mentioning groups.
Another Group which works in conjunction with Hollow Sun is Hideaway Studio. He makes some great Kontakt instruments, his own creations.

I have every one of Hideaway Studios products, and he does allot of nice pad, string, ambient textures. The price is very inexpensive.

I also have many of the Hollow Sun, Synth Magic, and "the Unfinished" products.

take care,

DT


----------



## jtenney (Jul 4, 2013)

+1 for Hideaway. Reasonable, and I used two little libraries immediately in a project!

later,
John


----------



## impressions (Jul 4, 2013)

really thanks for those recommendations guys, loving what i heard from Hideaway. checking now the others.

edit-
ahh no demos for hollow sun..will have to try them soon then. I think they should post a listening demo, something modest at the very least, it makes the purchase much easier.


----------



## colony nofi (Jul 4, 2013)

Sorry for the off topic - but I LOVE the sounds of those hideaway instruments.
Wish there was a quick cart system though - just a simple menu of all the instruments. I'd probably grab the lot if there was a "all" option.
Does anyone have an email for Mr Wilson? Please PM me - I'd love to chat to him.
B.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 5, 2013)

I know what you mean. I've mentioned to him before that he really needs to make his site easier to browse. Even a basic blog structure can have a useable navigation system in the sidebar. Ah well...

Oh and thanks for the shout dathyr1.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jul 5, 2013)

impressions @ Fri 05 Jul said:


> edit-
> ahh no demos for hollow sun..will have to try them soon then. I think they should post a listening demo, something modest at the very least, it makes the purchase much easier.


Not sure what you mean by that, as there are demos for just about every product on their website, just click 'details'. Some are embedded Soundcloud files, others are in a proprietary player. They work fine here.


----------



## dathyr1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

Thought I would mention one other site that is pretty cool. 

It is a safe site. He has updated most of his kontakt products and all are free to download.

Most of them are very unique and has done a very good job with the GUI's and sounds. Check them out when you have a chance. Maybe one or more may fit into to your sound library.

http://0on3.wordpress.com/category/kontakt-builds/

I have collected every one of his Kontakt instruments.

Your welcome Matt for your shout out, enjoy your products

take care,

DT


----------



## HideawayStudio (Jul 19, 2013)

colony nofi @ Fri Jul 05 said:


> Sorry for the off topic - but I LOVE the sounds of those hideaway instruments.
> Wish there was a quick cart system though - just a simple menu of all the instruments. I'd probably grab the lot if there was a "all" option.
> Does anyone have an email for Mr Wilson? Please PM me - I'd love to chat to him.
> B.



:oops: Many thanks indeed for all your kind feedback!

It's all a heck of lot of hard work (my sample projects usually involve building or restoring something in the process!) but such words always help to keep me going...

I do take on board what many have said about ease of navigation to make purchases... this is most certainly on my to-do list but then again there is so much else on the list too 

Watch out for the new one on my blog - the nearing 40 year old beast on the bench this time belongs to a very famous pop duo here in the UK....

Any of you are welcome to PM me.

Cheers, Dan o-[][]-o


----------



## RasmusFors (Jul 19, 2013)

Oo, it's a very nice feeling to find new devolpers with great products. Always makes me cozy and warm


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 19, 2013)

dathyr1 @ Sat Jul 06 said:


> http://0on3.wordpress.com/category/kontakt-builds/



I don't have the evidence to hand right now, but I'm pretty sure that guy was caught out using other people's samples by some people on KVR. He uploaded a huge amount of libraries very very quickly and some suspicious types checked out the samples and found a number of them belonged to other people and libraries.

There's a mention of KVR on his links page (where he also links to some dodgy sites whilst also berating other warez sites, go figure!), complaining about them - I'm pretty sure that was a reaction to being caught out.

I'll try and dig for the actual evidence.

But anyone who samples an extremely wide range of professional instruments, comes across like a petulant child and then gives all of them away for free arouses my suspicion.


----------



## HideawayStudio (Jul 19, 2013)

RasmusFors @ Fri Jul 19 said:


> Oo, it's a very nice feeling to find new devolpers with great products. Always makes me cozy and warm


You're welcome - hope you find something to your liking.

Don't forget Stephen's wonders at Hollow Sun too.


----------



## 0:1 (Jul 29, 2013)

:shock: .... (@ = _'TheUnfinished'_)

You know NOTHING of what you speak & I will NOT even reguard your
comment as anything but a LIE !!!

My Kontakt Builds , BELONG TO ME !! They are legit. And ive had the site
up since 2009. Before that ; I was "MuziSample Pro Soundfontz" from 1992
to up until 2001. So , Ive had an extensive catolgue of my OWN samples to
work with FOR YEARS !!!!!

Ive owned a professional recording studio now , for the last 27 years!! "I am a _REAL_
_MUSICIAN_ & engineer !!

MANY of my samples come from clients allowing me to rent, or borrow their
instruments to sample. And as for ebay ...... they've been a god send for me!!
I can sell a keyboard / synth , ect ..... then afford to buy another piece of equipment,
to sample and offer up to those without no cash to buy these outrageously over priced
kontakt builds from these 'other' so-called kontakt builders.

.... in hind sight of this topic , I dont care what any of you think of me !!
Either use my builds or *DONT* ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

I will not defend my own *generousity* , for allowing folks to have my products
*"FOR FREE ! ! ! !"*

Just dont come to my site anymore , I could really care less.

- 0:1 -


----------

